# أين يضخ الكلور في محطات التحلية



## FEER2006 (11 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الكرام عندي إستفسار عن أين يضخ اللكلور؟
هل يضخ مباشرة في خزان الماء المنتج.
أو هل يمكن ضخه مباشرة في أنبوب الماء الخارج مباشرة من Membrane  لأنه فيه من قال لي أنه فيه خطر على Membrane  قد يرجع الكلور إليها ويتلفها هل هذا صحيح وشكرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم يحقن الكلورين على الخط الواصل الى الخزان مباشرة اي قبل الدخول الى الخزان وليس هناك مجال ان يرجع الكلورين الى وحدة التناضح العكسي حيث يكون اصلا في نظام الوحدة خزان آخر قبل الخزان الرئيسي يتم فيه اضافة المواد اللازمة لجعل المياه المنتجة صالحة للشرب مثل اللايم ستون وثاني اكسيد الكربون .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## FEER2006 (11 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على الإجابة ولكن في وحدة التحلية لدينا لا يوجد خزان قبل الخزان الرئيسي فلماء مباشرة من الأغشية الي الخزان الرئسي لتوزيع الماء فنحن لا نظيف أي مادة أخرى للماء ماعدى الكلور فقط فلخط الواصل بين الخزان الرئسي والأغشيةلا يفصل بينهم أي شيء


----------



## ramzi mohammed (17 مايو 2013)

يفضل ضخ الكلور في الخط الرئيسي المؤدي الى خزان التجميع للتجميع او الخط المؤدي الى الى وحدة التناضح ان لم يكن هناك خزان ويفصل ان تكون هناك فلاتر كربونية active carbon filter للتخلص من اثار الكلور قبل دخوله على وحدة التناضح العكسي لان وجود الكلور بتراكيز اعلى من 0.01 جزء بالمليون يعمل على تدمير الأغشية اذ يجب اخذ عينات بعد الفلتر الكربوني وتفحص ويجب ان يكون تركيز الكلور الحر من 0 - 0.01 جزء بالمليون 
ملاحظة الضخ يكون عن طريق chemical dosing pump بحيث يكون زمن التلامس جيدا وتمكينك من السيطرة على التراكيز العالية منه في الماء الخام المغذي للمحطة 
تحياتي


----------



## ahmad_7740 (17 مايو 2013)

اخي الكريم يظخ الكلور في اخر مرحلم من الفلتره في الخزان انهائي ولا يجوز دخول الكاور على المبرينات ( ro) اذا اردنا تعقيم الماء قبل دخولها المحطه نظف ماده sbs قبل المبرين فيتفاعل مع الكلور ويزيله


----------



## FEER2006 (20 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم أخوتي الأعزاء على المعلومات
ودمتم في خدمة الموقع


----------



## Processor (21 مايو 2013)

Sodium hypochlorite Dosing system:​Chlorination as RO pretreatment is usually applied where biological fouling prevention is required, i.e. typicallyfor surface waters. Chlorine is added at the intake, A freeresidual chlorine concentration of 0.5-1.0 mg/l should be maintained through the whole pretreatment line.
NaOCl+H2O→HOCl+NaOH
HOCl↔H++OCl–
FOR ALL PLANT – SEAWATER INTAKE

Also used for UltraFiltration (UF)​It is dosed for UF CEB (chemically enhanced backwash).It can eleminate the organic fouling​


----------



## ms.eldieb (24 مايو 2013)

الكلور من أشد المواد الكيميائية تأثيرا على الاغشيه بالسلب..يتم ضخ الكلور عادة فى الخط وليس فى الخزان .. لو سيتم الضخ بالأنبوب بالقرب من الاغشية يجب وضع صمام عدم رجوع بعد الاغشية وقبل ضخ الكلور...


----------



## faerrd (21 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لكم


----------



## alhaidry2004 (20 أغسطس 2013)

اعمل في محطة تناضح عكسي صغيرة من 6 شهور ولاحظت انه في البداية كانت انتاجية المحطة 100m3/h والان انخفضت الانتاجية الى 98.5m3/h ... ماسبب هذا الانخفاض؟


----------



## صابر مجاهد (24 نوفمبر 2013)

انخفاض الانتاجية ربما يكون سببه بداية حدوث انسداد fouling للاغشية ولكن هذا الانخفاض ليس كبيرا ولذلك عليك ضرورة متابعة معدل التدفق بشكل مستمر بحيث اذا استمر التناقص فى معدل المياه المعالجة فلابد من عمل غسيل كيميائى للاغشية


----------



## hamadaftouh (10 ديسمبر 2013)

هناك مرحلتين لاضافة الكلور فى محطات التحلية 
اولا:
يضاف الكلور فى مرحلة المعالجة الاولية بخزان المياه الخام بنسبة بسيطة لتعقيم المياه المالحة 
بعد ذلك لابد ان تحقن مادة ميتا باى سلفات الصوديوم لازالة الكلور نهائيا قبل الدخول الى الاغشية 
ثانيا:
مرحلة التعقيم النهائى يضاف الكلور على الخط خروج الماء النهائى او قبل دخول خزان مياه التجميع 

ويارب اكون افدتك وبالتوفيق باذن الله


----------



## محمد شاكر عوض الله (14 يناير 2014)

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو من استاتذتى المهندسين الموجودين ف المنتدى عن كيفية تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ( دور المهندس التنفيذى فى تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ) من البداية وحتى النهاية . علشان انا لسة متخرج ومشتغلتش خالص 
شكرا جزيلا


----------

